# Prüfung lernen per App - Hamburg?



## rutschig (15. August 2014)

Hallo, ich möchte in ca.5 Wochen zur Prüfung und demnächst habe ich noch Urlaub und wollte gerne schon mal üben. Gibt es gute Offline Apps oder Programme? Sprich am Urlaubsziel gibt es kein Internet! Gruß, Marc


----------



## rutschig (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Prüfung lernen per App - Hamburg?*

Für die die es wissen wollen, nein ich habe keine App für Hamburg gefunden. Aber habe den Schein auch so geschafft.


----------

